# Thinking RUGER P345



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

Just looking for opinions of Ruger's new P345 .45 Auto. I've been surf'n the web and the general consensus I've put together sofar :

_1. Good Solid Gun - for being plastic
2. Some can take or leave the magazine disconnect safety feature
3. Hard double action trigger pull - about 8+lbs
4. Affordable
5. "Nice" looking - (that's what caught my eye)
6. Some sticky magazine issues_

Those are the most talked about highlights, and I haven't found one locally to actually hold and "inspect" myself. I'm 6'05" 300 + lbs and am not a fan of IWB holsters, and prefer a paddle or high ride belt config. This Ruger caught my attention cause I'm looking at getting a smaller auto/larger cal. (.40/.45) as my new choice for my everyday carry weapon. (sorry, not a Revolver man, and I luv my 92FS but am finding it isn't sucessfully compact enough as a CCW to my liking) :smt011

Any insights? Suggestions? Take it/Scrap it?

Thanks


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The P345 is a full-sized service pistol. It might be _very marginally_ easier to carry than your 92, but it won't be a night and day difference. The P345 is a good (if not great) pistol, but if you want a gun smaller than the 92 for carry, look elsewhere.


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the insight Mike, I didn't realize the gun was practically the same size as my 92.:smt023

I'll keep look'n


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Have you given any thought to one of the small metal-framed S&Ws? They are smaller and thinner than the 92, but operate the same way. Something like a 908 (9mm), 4013 (.40), or 457 (.45) seems like it would fit your needs.

The metal S&Ws are not the newest, most high-speed, "tactical operator," cool-guy guns, but they've been quietly doing the job well for many years.


----------



## rahlquist (Nov 29, 2007)

cupsz71 said:


> Thanks for the insight Mike, I didn't realize the gun was practically the same size as my 92.:smt023
> 
> I'll keep look'n


Yeah the p345 isnt a small gun. My wife has one for self protection and I just posted a pic of her holster in the accessories forum. http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=10577

I dont know the dimensions off hand but the Beretta 96 I held around thanksgiving seemed a bit longer but otherwise slightly dimensionally smaller.


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm getting almost "buried" by all the options of various guns out there and am feeling dizzy.

I had a co-worker today steer me towards the new SIG 250 Compact as yet another option. It's nice, but as most Sig's are - kinda pricey. _($749MRP_) I am a fan of it's multiple barrel & grip options (large hands), but again...the closest SIG dealer is over 100 miles away, and I'm not going to get serious about any of them (gun) unless I can get my hands on it to get a "feel".

At my local range I've managed to "_borrow_" and shoot a few Glocks (17/19/23) in various cal. but wasn't a fan. I haven't actually seen much else being used other than big revolvers, or competion mod. autos. so actually using a gun to try it out is limited.
I've also looked a various calibers in the S&W - TAURUS 24/7 & Millenium Pro - BERETTA PX4 & Cheetah 84FS - SPRINGFIELD XD Service - WALTHER P99QA and some others I can't even remember at the local gun shops.

(_wow I actually impressed my-self with remembering most....looked up some) _

So I'm very appreciative of all your suggestions, and I'll continue to "_weigh-in_" on my options.

Thanks:smt023


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

cupsz71 said:


> ...I luv my 92FS but am finding it isn't sucessfully compact enough as a CCW to my liking


I couldn't help but think when I read your first post here..

If you dig the 92 action and wanted to stay close to that build but more carry-capable.. how about a shorter version based on that action?

The px4 storm is Beretta's answer to the carry pistol, but I've been intrigued by the Taurus 909 and 917.. Made in Taurus' Brazilian plant they bought from Beretta where they make 92 copies....

Keep the 17 round 9mm capacity, but in 4" barrel..









Or even a 20 round version...









.. I've been looking but haven't found ANYTHING on them.. maybe on the taurusarmed forum.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Unfortunately, the safety on that Taurus works rather differently than that of the Beretta 92. It may be easy to get the safety operation mixed up under stress, especially if you're very familiar with something else.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

What about That new Ruger SR-9? It's made to carry and can be had at a decent price.:watching:


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Baldy said:


> What about That new Ruger SR-9? It's made to carry and can be had at a *decent price*.:watching:


No kidding.. They're pretty budget friendly like all the Rugers.

Man the more I look at those PX4's... If you dig Bertone designed cars and Ducati's, you'll dig the PX4.. If Ferrari made a pistol....










But I should have also mentioned the Beretta Cheetah which is the genuine article beretta (looks like a 92 design except carry-size like those taurus's mentioned before and with frame mounted safety in 3.8" barrel on a sure enough Beretta).. Sweet....










From Beretta's site:
84FS Cheetah.
A double-action pistol, 13-round staggered magazine and frame-mounted manual safety with hammer decocking device.
The Combat-style trigger guard provides support for a two-handed hold and offers an enlarged opening for easy access with gloves. The 84FS Cheetah features a corrosion-resistant anodized alloy frame with matte black finish and Nickel-Chromium-Molybdenum steel barrel with hard chromed bore for longer life. A nickel-finished version is available with plastic or wood grips.

81FS Cheetah.
Identical to the 84FS model but in caliber .32 ACP (7.65 mm).

85FS Cheetah.
With its straight-line, 8-round magazine, the pistol has a slimmer profile for those with smaller hands. The 85 FS Cheetah is also available with a nickel finish.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The Beretta .380s are awfully big guns for that power level. You can get 9mms and .40s that are smaller.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

wwooops.. 
Yeah I should have looked rather than assuming they offered at least a 9mm.


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

I've actually considered the Beretta 85FS in .380, but I would prefer something in a .40S&W or even another 9mm and if Beretta actually comes out with it's "compact" ver. of the PX4 that's one I'd seriously consider for my CCW.
I did however get a chance this week to try out these 4 at the range:

1. *S&W 638 .38 Spec. Revolver w/ CT grips*
2. *S&W 627 .357 Mag Revolver - ICORE competition mod*. 
3. *New Taurus Millennium Pro PT-111 9mm*
4. *Pre-1986 Walther PPK .380 auto*

I'm NOT a revolver man, but hey I was given a chance to shoot them so why not?

_My verdicts in short form:_

1. - Pretty/too small of frame/"wild" to shoot/lazer grips useless even after being sighted in/ ok price - not for me

2. - OMFG! Luv'd it!! But what do you expect from a $1200 gun w/ another $600+ in mods and 8 rnds - I blew the crap out of the center of my target at 10yrds./tooo big for a CCW/ IF I were going to buy a revolver w/loads of cash lying around - I'd take this one!

3. Typical Semi-Auto - decent quality/Lots of mussle flip - due to small Barrel/maybe an option for CCW for the wife - price wise OK

4. I just might get one! - Small - needed the extended mag for my pinky/had to be VERY carefull NOT to get slide bite w/my large grip /virtually NO recoil issues / VERY acurate w/groupings - again for the wife maybe a CCW even w/ the small .380 cal. (she's not a fan of recoil) - decent price. - and hey.....It's BOND's gun:smt047

I know stated earlier that my options were limited w/ trying out guns at the range, but this week seemed to be the exception. When given the chance I'm going to get my hands on as many different types of guns as/when I can to help me decide just WHAT I want, and the wife has got me looking for her now too.:smt023

I'm gonna be busy.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the little CZ. 10+1 in 9mm, 8+1 in 40S&W. http://www.cz-usa.com/product_detail.php?id=48


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

drummin man 627 said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned the little CZ. 10+1 in 9mm, 8+1 in 40S&W. http://www.cz-usa.com/product_detail.php?id=48


:smt115 Nobody locally carries CZ & I've never even seen one used plus I admit - I've never heard of - or even thought of one of those.

I checked out the link and that's pretty much EXACTLY what I'm looking for. :smt023 (_If I can find one_)

Any other insights on CZ's quality/issues?


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I can't for the life of me find anything negative about them, except they're metal-frame guns so compared to poly-frame pistols they're heavy and can be bulky if you have a full-size.. "no duh" :mrgreen:

But everywhere I've read, they've been spoken of quite highly.. read somewhere some famous US gun person (I can't find now) stated it was shameful a gun that good was being built behind the iron curtain.... Czech built gun. *Č*eská *z*brojovka

http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/OtherHandguns.htm

That's a great site that does some in depth write-ups on CZ's... They're actually in the top 3 of my short list... CZ's, XD's, 92F. Any variation of the 75B platform of the CZ's should be an excellent pistol. The grips feel spectacular to me as well... I'm considering the .45 acp 97 B or one of the 9mm variants.


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

When I originally started this thread I was searching for insights on a new CCW for myself and was looking at the RUGER P345 as a possible option.

Well as it so happened today, I actually found 2 at a local dealer and was able to "get a feel" of it and check'd it out.

And I've rendered a final verdict: _NOT GONNA HAPPEN_.

I was actually very dissapointed with the P345. I found it was a top heavy, large framed "box" that wasn't balanced well at all. Also I compared it to my 92 in terms of size.....it's _WAY_ taller and longer in the grip. So so much for that..:smt017

On a brighter note: I found a BERSA THUNDER .380 DELUXE for the wife's CCW for under $290. I've done done some research on the THunder .380, and it comes highly recommended in terms of going up against a SIG232 and the WALTHER PPK. I'm going to take her down later today to look at it - and if she wants it - Merry Christmas Sweetie.:smt114

My search to find a smaller CCW for me continues...............

Thanks all


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Very cool! At least now you know. 

The P90 (metal frame .45) intrigued me a bit mainly due to price, and if I get a chance I'm going to shoot a similar ruger 9mm though I know they're probably quite different but at least similar design)

But I tell ya, if it's not painfully obvious, I'm reeeeeally starting to take a liking to the CZ's.. And I really have to make myself NOT look hard at the far less expensive tanfoglio EEA Witness versions of them.. But I'm considering a compact (at least 4") of some caliber, either 9mm (75B or P01 or SP01) or .45 (97B).. Just looks like a WHOLE LOT of pistol for the money when reading into the design and reviews. 

The one CZ I gripped briefly was by far the most comfy and balanced of all the guns that day I grabbed, including XD's, Sigs, M&Ps, 92FS.. Heaven forbid I get my hands on a Browning Hi-Power.. it might be all over but the crying over the cash-register.


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

I can relate to the "crying" at the register (_well not so much really_). The wife liked the BERSA THUNDER .380 DELUXE. SO I bought it for her.

Ah gotta luv Christmas.:smt023

I'll let ya know how she shoots with it the next time we're at the range.


----------

